# Indian Creek doves



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

They were flying every where. Wind, chilly, raining sideways. Limit with 52 shots. Although I couldn't find a couple of birds it was so thick around the edges. Stoeger 20 gauge side by side with #8s...


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

Congrats on your limit . How close were they coming in?


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

I had to duck several times. I coulda knocked a few down with my gun barrel if I was quick enough...


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

good job.... 
my/our hunt was a bust....not many birds (compared to times past) talked to others in the area with similar results...
poor looking fields, little food, little fresh bare dirt, although that doesn't always mean no doves, but it sure doesn't help.


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

See that corn in the pic pointing sideways? The only reason everything wasn't blowing away is because it was soaking wet...

Went again today. I got 14 birds.


----------

